# Well here is something I don't believe myself.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I told Ruthie i would make some heavy weights to test with the 50-80 tubes. As you can see from the picture they range from 137 grain up to the 375 grain boat anchor. I just drove some 36 cal lead into the nuts to get the different weights.

The speed for the lead balls was pretty close to what I was getting yesterday with the 1/2 steel. I pulled the tubes to my shoulder which should be 35 to 36 inches. I shortened the tubes to 8 inches and they pull 22 pounds. I was disappointed in the speed I thought the tubes would shot a little faster than what I got.

Just for the heck of it I got out my Star-ship to see how it would do with the heavy weight.

How many times have we heard that the light bands will not shoot the heavy weight well that is an old wives tale. At least up to 268 grain the light bands will preform right along and even surpass tubes that pull twice the weight.

I refused to shoot that boat anchor it won't even fit between my forks. I know there are ten thousand different combinations of tubes, bands,draw weights,draw length and ammo weight. This is just a comparison between a couple of slingshots I have set up. The results show that just because it is hard to pull does not mean your going to get any thing out of it you can't get with a lighter setup. IMHO


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, a rope is hard to pull but that doesn't mean it's going to snap back fast.

by the way, what is thickness of your flats?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

.03 latex from Tex


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> I told Ruthie i would make some heavy weights to test with the 50-80 tubes. As you can see from the picture they range from 137 grain up to the 375 grain boat anchor. I just drove some 36 cal lead into the nuts to get the different weights.
> The speed for the lead balls was pretty close to what I was getting yesterday with the 1/2 steel. I pulled the tubes to my shoulder which should be 35 to 36 inches. I shortened the tubes to 8 inches and they pull 22 pounds. I was disappointed in the speed I thought the tubes would shot a little faster than what I got.
> Just for the heck of it I got out my Star-ship to see how it would do with the heavy weight.
> How many times have we heard that the light bands will not shoot the heavy weight well that is an old wives tale. At least up to 268 grain the light bands will preform right along and even surpass tubes that pull twice the weight.
> I refused to shoot that boat anchor it won't even fit between my forks. I know there are ten thousand different combinations of tubes, bands,draw weights,draw length and ammo weight. This is just a comparison between a couple of slingshots I have set up. The results show that just because it is hard to pull does not mean your going to get any thing out of it you can't get with a lighter setup. IMHO


Thanks for this amigo. This data is so useful. Will you be testing stuff at the heavier end too as I think that is where the advantage of the 50/80s lie. If we have to do it in 'grains' then I think we're talking between 400 and 600 grains for lobrounds and the big oval sinkers that are my favourites to shoot.

I certainly agree in principle though that it is very surprising how powerful light bands are if really stretched.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I found in testing that flat pouches will shoot odd shapes differently than round shapes. I don't think that I ever checked that on a formed pouch. -- Tex


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thin rubber retracts faster than thick rubber for less draw weight and has been proven over and over. In other words, if your were to cut a piece of theraband or latex of equal total weight of the tubes it will always be faster with all other variables being equal. Jorge has proven this with some of his machines. The only advantage that tubes have, as far as I have been able to determine, are longevity.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I found in testing that flat pouches will shoot odd shapes differently than round shapes. I don't think that I ever checked that on a formed pouch. -- Tex


In my experience Tex that is absolutely so. The big ovals feel reasonable where rounds of the same weight do not feel as secure.
I don't often shoot anything as small as 16mm but when I do I have to say that your pre-formed pouches are the best I have ever used up to that size. And I still have several going strong after....well, a long time. In fact I don't think I have EVER had one break on me !


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I told Ruthie i would make some heavy weights to test with the 50-80 tubes. As you can see from the picture they range from 137 grain up to the 375 grain boat anchor. I just drove some 36 cal lead into the nuts to get the different weights.
> ...


Ruthie that is as heavy as I am going to shoot. I will leave the cannons up to you. That has to be impressive to see that heavy stuff shot.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I found in testing that flat pouches will shoot odd shapes differently than round shapes. I don't think that I ever checked that on a formed pouch. -- Tex


I used one of your formed pouches on the tube set but I could not hang on to the finished side so I turned it inside out so I could get a grip.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

August West said:


> Thin rubber retracts faster than thick rubber for less draw weight and has been proven over and over. In other words, if your were to cut a piece of theraband or latex of equal total weight of the tubes it will always be faster with all other variables being equal. Jorge has proven this with some of his machines. The only advantage that tubes have, as far as I have been able to determine, are longevity.


I know what your saying is true. The thing that startled me was the tubes pulled 22 pounds and the flats 11 pounds. I tested them with my hand held scale.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Wingshooter said:
> ...


OK amigo...no problem. The 38 gramme sinkers I find absolutely fine to shoot...but I have to admit that even I get nervous shooting 1" lead indoors


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Thin rubber retracts faster than thick rubber for less draw weight and has been proven over and over. In other words, if your were to cut a piece of theraband or latex of equal total weight of the tubes it will always be faster with all other variables being equal. Jorge has proven this with some of his machines. The only advantage that tubes have, as far as I have been able to determine, are longevity.
> ...


Amazing, I didn't know there was that much difference.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Um sorry if I am a bit amused at all this.

But as my post have mentioned for weeks.

My sent bands from when he used to be here OldSpookASA of Gold Gym bluue, apparently very similar to TBBlack

But 6 inches wide, folded in 2 layers; performs exactly as the double .04 latex, for much less strength needed to stretch.

One heck of a lot of rubber admired; but for much less strength required; the results at up to 12 meters are for 20 gram lead, exactly between the forks.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Slight correction to avoid miss understanding.

But 2 pieces both around 6 inches wider, folded carefully, to a pouch etc.

Oh and drawn further, as on just over 600%.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried the flattened marbles that they use in aquariums?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Old Salt said:


> Has anyone tried the flattened marbles that they use in aquariums?


Poor aerodynamic shape ... curve like crazy, in my experience.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good results, WS. Over and over again, we find that heavy draw weight does not correspond directly with high velocity. Just because it takes more force to draw them, does not mean they will retract faster, tubes or flats. Try using bands cut from modern auto or truck inner tubes ... very heavy draw weight, but slow as molasses in Inuvik.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Old Salt said:


> Has anyone tried the flattened marbles that they use in aquariums?


from my experience, no matter how you shoot these do not twist the pouch, shoot it straight. if shot gangster style they will take a random turn. if shot vertical/hammer style, it will shoot straighter and a bit of a longer flight path, but aerodynamics will take effect. the only other way i can explain it is with a sports analogy, its like a baseball pitcher throwing a curve either over head from a 12 o'clock release or a 2 o'clock or more release point.


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm digging the ammo threads.... Might a sub forum dedicated to ammo discussions be useful??

Right now I'm imagining that two 5/8" square nuts on threaded lead rod might provide serious impact AND some penetration. You could even sandwich a piece of sheet metal between them, in a square or even triangle cut....


----------

